# Guess what I got for Christmas



## Lotus (Nov 12, 2004)

I don't know where i should post this but since it has something to do with halloween i decided to put it here

I got a new prop shop = ) My parents wanted to build a second garage and decide to make it 2 floors and give me the second floor as my prop shop. Its going to be 18' by 24'.










I will post pictures when they start digging which is today or monday


----------



## AzKittie74 (Aug 10, 2007)

nice! do your parents want another kid? ;O) if so I'm available for adoption! haha


----------



## trishaanne (Aug 20, 2005)

Very nice Lotus. Congratulations! So, does that mean you'll have room for us all to come play too now?


----------



## Bone Dancer (Oct 7, 2005)

So is this going to have a bedroom, bath, and kitchenet too.


----------



## turtle2778 (Jul 9, 2006)

Damn thats coool. Good for you. So what kind of shop is it going to be?


----------



## Death's Door (Mar 22, 2006)

Holy ****ake Lotus!!!!! That's great! When can I move my Halloween stuff in?


----------



## slimy (Jul 12, 2006)

Awesome.


----------



## SkullAndBone (Sep 21, 2005)

Nice!!

Since they are being ultra cool, you just might push your luck a tiny bit and think about asking if you can paint the whole interior of the garadge Black, add an extra 30-40 electrical plugs, and maybe add just a little bit of extra piping that links to a freezer/fogger =).


Great parents!!


----------



## Haunted Bayou (Feb 16, 2007)

Dang. What kind of stocking stuffers do you get?
Table saw and router?


----------



## hawkchucker (Oct 5, 2007)

Good looking add. there. Just remember my offer


----------



## pyro (Oct 7, 2006)

NICE-so when its done it will be the home of ma. make & take


----------



## Frighteners Entertainment (Jan 24, 2006)

Sweet deal my friend.
Having at least 1 outlet for 220 is well worth the effort.
Just remember, it's a prop shop, not a new bedroom!


----------



## slightlymad (May 25, 2006)

woo hoo good for you


----------



## scareme (Aug 29, 2006)

Congrats, now you can get alot of work done.


----------



## Lotus (Nov 12, 2004)

trishaanne said:


> Very nice Lotus. Congratulations! So, does that mean you'll have room for us all to come play too now?


YUP 



Bone Dancer said:


> So is this going to have a bedroom, bath, and kitchenet too.


No it's just going to be a prop shop all open space



turtle2778 said:


> Damn thats coool. Good for you. So what kind of shop is it going to be?


Going to set up like sections I already have a wood shop in my basement. So I am going to try to get my welder up there and to have a few workbenches for different projects.



pyro said:


> NICE-so when its done it will be the home of ma. make & take


It could but it's too far of a drive for everyone and I have to do all the insulation and dry wall for it.


----------



## dionicia (Aug 4, 2007)

Way to go. 

I would love to build on to my garage, but I think my neighbors might have a problem with the building being in their yard.


----------



## Vlad (Aug 2, 2005)

Of course I'm happy for you Joe. It's a great present. Now please tell all of these wannabes that you're mother has already decided to adopt me even though I'm older than her.


----------



## NickG (Sep 12, 2006)

lucky. you should just move in up there.


----------



## crossblades400 (Oct 30, 2007)

I cant wait to see pics!


----------



## mikeq91 (Jul 19, 2005)

Thats awsome lotus... I guess taking your mom to all the Ma. gatherings it paying off!


----------



## Lotus (Nov 12, 2004)

mikeq91 said:


> Thats awsome lotus... I guess taking your mom to all the Ma. gatherings it paying off!


Yup She was the one that suggested adding the second floor


----------



## Lotus (Nov 12, 2004)

They have already finished digging it seems and they just started 4 hours ago pictures coming in a sec


----------



## Lotus (Nov 12, 2004)

BEFORE










AFTER


----------



## slimy (Jul 12, 2006)

Shweet!!!!


----------



## Lilly (Jun 13, 2006)

pretty cool Lotus and i c a second window for floating ghosts!!


----------



## Lotus (Nov 12, 2004)

Lilly said:


> pretty cool Lotus and i c a second window for floating ghosts!!


Yup going to try to build another FCG rig


----------



## NickG (Sep 12, 2006)

uuuuh, dude! There's a big hole in your yard!


----------



## Frighteners Entertainment (Jan 24, 2006)

It might be a swimming hole after today???


----------



## Sickie Ickie (Jun 20, 2006)

gotta keep the slime beasts alive somehow!


----------



## Lotus (Nov 12, 2004)

Sickie Ickie said:


> gotta keep the slime beasts alive somehow!


Thats why I have a pond in my woods to keep the slime beasts population up

on another note Today the crew is working on the ledge so many rocks so many jack hammers


----------



## Hellrazor (Jun 18, 2006)

Thats so cool! Congrats! Just think of the halloween party you can have up there with your friends too! Cant wait to see the pics!

Guess they are not trying to kick you out any time soon eh!


----------



## Lotus (Nov 12, 2004)

Update


----------



## crossblades400 (Oct 30, 2007)

Nice lotus. Will it be ready for this halloween time? in 2008


----------



## Lotus (Nov 12, 2004)

crossblades400 said:


> Nice lotus. Will it be ready for this halloween time? in 2008


Yup


----------



## Lotus (Nov 12, 2004)

WOOD!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Lotus (Nov 12, 2004)

FRAMING


----------



## scareme (Aug 29, 2006)

Looks like the work is really coming along.


----------



## Frighteners Entertainment (Jan 24, 2006)

Looks like things are going well.


----------



## Lotus (Nov 12, 2004)




----------



## Lotus (Nov 12, 2004)




----------



## ScareShack (May 26, 2006)

Coming along rather well. very nice.


----------



## Lotus (Nov 12, 2004)




----------



## Lotus (Nov 12, 2004)

Pictures taken through screen window


----------



## crossblades400 (Oct 30, 2007)

Awesome lotus, please post more! btw, i sent the check 8/9/08


----------



## Lotus (Nov 12, 2004)




----------



## Lotus (Nov 12, 2004)

As of Today




























Lets go up the stairs


----------



## Lotus (Nov 12, 2004)




----------



## ScareShack (May 26, 2006)

wow, that is looking great.


----------



## DoubleX (Jan 13, 2008)

Thats so cool you get your own place to build props! Hope you enjoy it! Cant wait to see the finished product!


----------



## crossblades400 (Oct 30, 2007)

Cant wait to see more pics!!!!!


----------

